# Offshore Outfit - Advice Needed



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Heya Guys,

With the arrival of my new Prowler, I have my eyes set on the horizon for some offshore fishing.

As a dedicated freshwater fisho, I have a number of outfits suited to inshore fishing, but I'm a bit sceptical that any of them are going to cut it offshore for larger species.

Just wondering what the offshore guys reccommend as a general purpose outfit to get me started?

Current outfits are :

Shimano T-Curve Tournament 6'3" 2-4kg/Daiwa Sol Baitcaster - 8lb Stren Braid
Shmano Barra Mauler 5'8' 3-8kg/Pflueger Supreme LP Baitcaster - 10lb/50lb Sufix Matrix Pro Braid (2 Spools)
Shimano SFS Barra Spin 6'6" 4-8kg/Okuma Inspiron 30 Spin - 20lb Fireline
Berkley Dropshot 7'0" 1-3kg/Shimano Aernos 4000XT Spin - 6lb Fireline

Are any of these rods/reels going to be useful offshore?
My biggest worry is that these rods are all graphite and not up to the job of big hard pulling fish in deep water, the other concern I have is most of these reels have smaller line capacitys and I'm guessing the drag's wont be up to the task either?

If buying a new outfit, does anyone have any advice on what to go for.

I don't know a great deal about offshore fishing yet, so I have plenty of homework to do but I imagine most of my fishing will be either trolling lures/live baits, or bottom bashing/floating baits from the yak over structure?

Any advice would be most welcome......cheers guys.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Dallas

Ive never been entirely sure, how far out from the beach "offshore is" is suppose it is just a thing in our heads, which says "cor blimey, where the hell did the land go to?"
Do not under any circumstances take fishing advice from me, I have been fishing since I was 6, but have learned bugger all.
Looking at your list of fine equipment, I reckon you have all you need, limitations are, how long are you prepared to hang on to a big fish before you let it go. :lol: :lol:

So saying, I'm sure all will agree with the main point, that spending more money on fishing gear is a *GOOD* thing. Buy a compass, and if you can't see the shore, and you live on the East coast, go West, when you want to go home.
I fear I buy fishing gear, the wrong way, "ooh, that looks nice, oooh that feels comfortable, gaaaah, look at the price of that! I'm outa here,

I dont think I have helped very much, .....just remember to enjoy

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Dallis,

For what its worth I use a shimano biatrunner 6500 for my larger fish targeting. As a rule of thump in NZ 15kg mono is the max anyone uses. I have spooled my shimano with 12kg line. Anything above that and you can't break it if you hook the bottom. A quality trace system will stop larger teethie predator fish from dusting you, however if they've got teeth like that you generally going to release them as doing the cockpit shuffle on a one seat yak with big teethie monster in your lap is not fun....

My experience points to the fact that a quality drag system and reasonable line system will always beat 50kg weedeater line with poor reel. In fact a quality (waterproof) drag system is more likely to not get you pulled out of the yak when you hook a large beast, provided its set by scales to the correct level.

Matching a quality reel with a shorter rod (5 - 6 foot) will allow you to apply more pressure to a fish so I would recommend that type for off shore - where you are not "active" fishing with poppers or such. Having a short tip also helps take some of the big tail whips as well.The short rod allows a better leverage system on larger fish and you need to keep them pointed out the front of the yak, any sideways sticking and your in for an early shower. So my best rod would be a short rod with strong base section with soft tip. Longer rods are great for active fishing (popper, plactic baits etc) but can't sometimes give you the low down grunt at the base sectio you need to lift larger fish.

If using a braid for larger fish I'd use a mono lead (say 5 m+) to take some of the kick and absort the very initial blast of them.
not too sure whats on the aussie market but these are the qualities I'd be after.

Anyway just my 5c worth (hang on we don't have 5c coins over here any more - bugger).
PS - in any offshore fishing safety if key.


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

sorry it should have read soft tipped rod not short tipped one.

regards


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Heya JB,

Appreciate the feedback mate.

What do you think of this reel? it caught my eye.

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=4012

......and maybe matched to this rod?

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=2497

Re: Safety...

I'm still getting organised with gear before I head offshore, so far these items are on the shopping list :

1 x SharkShield
1 x Waterproof Handheld Marine VHF Radio
1 x EPIRB Emergency Response Beacon
1 x Handheld Waterproof GPS

I have a quality PDF already so no dramas there. And I have promised my wife I wont fish alone in the salt, if I cant find a fishing buddy on the day then I head to the fresh 

Anything else you think I need??


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I start with the fish you intend to target.

Then look at technique. If you are using soft-plastics, I'd go mono, if it is trolling lures or baits - go fireline or braid.

Match a type and strength of line for that sort of work.

Ok - now look at the size and rating of the rod, I personally use a 7ft 8-10 kg Penn Powerstick, which can be picked up from Kmart {on sale} for around $30.

Then look at the reel. I rate the TSS4 and 3500 or maybe 4500 baitrunner, although both require fairly high levels of maintainance when used from a kayak.

There are also some very good examples from other manufactures such as Penn and Shimano around, but that all depends on you, your budget and what fish you are chasing.

In regards to this I always rinse the reel in a bucket of water, then once dry give a light oiling and grease as the salt will dry out the workings of the reel.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Phoenix,

I guess main targets would be :

Snapper
Yellowtail Kingfish
Mackeral
Cobia
Tuna

I am new to this style of fishing so if there are other fish to target I'm all ears.

I suppose the main areas which are handy to fish would be :

Palm Beach Reef
Kingscliff
Moreton Bay (Brisbane)
Noosa Offshore

Basically anywhere within an hour or two of the Gold Coast


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

G'day Dallas,

You certainly have a fine collection of rods and reels there. If you want to purchase something new go ahead, but you have two rods and reels that would do the job for you, then you may want to proceed onto something more robust for more ventures offshore. Your shimano sfs barra spin rod and okuma reel /shimano aernos reel would handle most fish we would come across. By adding a bigger leader you should do very well on those outfits. Good luck in your offshore pursuits, I'm sure there are many people on this site who would love you to tag along with them.
You certainly are getting well setup with your chosen safety equipment.


----------



## Whitey (May 18, 2006)

GDay Dallas

I agree with comments above. Your tackle is quite OK for a bit of offshore work. 
If you feel the need to go out and buy more gear - as I usually do, for the type of fishing you have described and the target species I would buy a Shimano baitrunner BTR4500 reel and match it to a shimano rod in the 8-10kg area - backbone roads are great value. Bait runner reels are great for trolling up mackerel and floating live or dead baits for big snapper.
If you are looking for an offshore buddy give me a ring. I have done a bit around Palm Beach reef, Burleigh headland, Currumbin Creek area. My missus dislikes me fishing alone offshore.
I wouldnt bother with the shark shield myself - just practice paddling really fast.
If your going to buy a radio go with Marine 27Mhz - more people listening and good coverage unless you fish the other side of the shelf. Mobile phone with the VMR phone number stored will get a response just as quick I recon. Save your dollars on this and put it into fishing gear.
Ill send you a PM


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Consider the Alveys for their line capacity, one to one power, and salt water durability. My offshore rig is 51/2 inch alvey with a anti reverse drag system (no knuckle dusters on this baby). 500 m of 30 lb line on a $28 Jarvis walker Boat rod from Kmart ( the whole rig less than $80). I havent caught any bigguns on it yet but I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Dallas, am not familiar with your location. however with offshore trips I'm always way on the safe side. Sounds like you have most bases covered on your safety - its all about your experience.
Once thing some people do forget on long distance paddles is something cycles call the "bonk" - bascially you have the stamina but just run out of juice. I would take spare chocolcate bars,plenty of water. I also have a mini flare pack in my PDF incase I can over.

Paddling and fishing in pairs is a minimum but more importantly I find you actually learn a heap more about fishing.

On the set up - sounds like you have the stuff. Having the reel in "clicker" and freespool on an overhead type reel will also allow a large fish to "run" with the bait before engaging the main gear and holding on. PLus it sounds great as well.
good luck and post those pics.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Breambo said:



> Consider the Alveys for their line capacity, one to one power, and salt water durability. My offshore rig is 51/2 inch alvey with a anti reverse drag system (no knuckle dusters on this baby). 500 m of 30 lb line on a $28 Jarvis walker Boat rod from Kmart ( the whole rig less than $80). I havent caught any bigguns on it yet but I'll let you know when I do.


Alvey is always in the picture for offshore regardless of any other overhead gear.

Dallas you can borrow an Alvey 650C from me for a while until you are set up, other than dropping it overboard you can't hurt them


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Dallas 
You will love the offshore fishing it's very addictive.
You are more than welcome to tag along with us any time, it's a good idea to have a practice in the surf with out any rods and gear and get to know how your yak will handle before heading out
lf you need any help give me a ring l am more than happy to help you get started
Ring me on 0407613360


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

Cheers Stu, I really appreciate the offer mate.

I've got your number in my phone so I'll be in touch when I have everything sorted out. 8)

My wife has given strict instructions that I am not to go offshore without a SharkShield so it could be a while while I get one organised......the cost of the new yak and all the other bits I have bought is climbing so I'm not sure where the money for the SharkShield is coming from at this stage!


----------

